# HPA Motorsports 3.2 VR6 Drivetrain Upgrades



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*High Performance Brake Kits*

HPA is pleased to offer its High Performance Brake Kits for Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 VW and Audi TT/A3 applications. The HPA Brake Kits are designed in conjunction with *BAER Brakes* and proudly *made in the USA*. 










Key Design Elements:

*Wheel Fitment:* Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is *designed to fit behind the OEM 18" GTI, GLI, or Golf R wheels without any spacers*. Note: Factory dust shield must be removed to accommodate larger rotor.

*Weight Savings:* These kits shave *6 pounds of rotational mass per rotor*, which results in improved acceleration and deceleration, and a *total of 32 pounds of un-sprung weight* for improved suspension function.

*Calipers:* CNC machined from billet aluminum, the fixed calipers are designed to increase rigidity, improve braking efficiency, and improve pedal feel. Featuring internal crossover pipes, these calipers have a sleek streamlined look with no fragile external components. Pistons are sized to HPA specification with exact piston bore for perfect front and rear balance. Piston seals protect from dust, weather, and pressure to meet DOT spec.

*Rotors:* Two piece floating rotor with directional curved vanes, and HPA curved slots. Hats are anodized CNC machined aluminum, and discs are zinc-plated for corrosion protection. 

*Pads:* The ceramic compound pads included with the kit are suitable for street and mild track use. They create minimal brake dust and are relatively quiet. Sharing the same profile as Corvette C5/C6, there are many different replacement options available on the open market. _Note: the OEM pad wear sensors are eliminated_.

Features:

Clears OEM 18" Wheels with NO Spacer Required
Un-sprung Weight Savings of 16 lbs. Per Side, 6 lbs. on the Rotational Weight of Each Rotor
Choice of Red, Black, Silver or HPA Blue
Readily Available Replacement Parts
One Year Warranty

*Front Brake Kit*










Includes:

Front 6 Piston Radial Mount Caliper
Slotted Two Piece floating Rotor 355mm x 32mm thick
Caliper Brackets
Ceramic Pads
Mounting Hardware
DOT-approved Direct Fit Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines
Brake Bleeding Accessory

*Rear Brake Kit*










Includes:

Rear 4 Piston radial mount caliper
Slotted two-piece floating rotor 335mm
Caliper Brackets
Ceramic Pads
Integrated Backing Plate w/Custom Drum E-brake
Custom cables
DOT-approved Direct Fit Stainless Steel Braided Brake Lines
Mounting Hardware

*Package pricing is available on the purchase of a front/rear brake kit combination*. Contact HPA for details.

_Additional information on HPA's High Performance Brake Kits can be found here_.


*02M Short Throw Shifter*










The HPA Short Throw Shifter is manufactured from a dedicated casting which is CNC machined to precise tolerances. 

For the Mk4 R32 platform, these versatile pieces of hardware can be set up on one of two different positions to suit your preference: *a sporty 20% reduction in throw or a more aggressive 35%/40% reduction*. 

The perfectly balanced shifter counter weight gives each shift a precise and positive engagement and greatly improves the feeling over the sloppy stock shifter.

The bright zinc plated finish ensures that the stock appearance of your engine compartment is maintained while protecting the casting from corrosion. Includes threaded pin / ball connection for connecting the shifter linkage. 

_More information on HPA's Short Throw Shifters can be found here_.


*Mk4 Pendulum Mount*










Our upgraded mounts reduce motor flex to improve torque transfer to the drivetrain, and prevent excessive movement under hard acceleration. Shifter engagement is faster and easier and stability is improved. These mounts will solidify the engine's connection to the chassis while still isolating its vibrations from the cabin. 

_Additional details on HPA's Motor Mounts can be found here_.


*Mk4 Club Sport Roll Bar*










Designed for the performance oriented daily driver that is looking for race styling and an added sense of security for occasional track use, this bar hugs the outer skeleton of the car to maximize usable cabin space and features a removable harness bar to ensure full functionality of the front and back seats is completely maintained. 

All components are electro-statically powder coated in a durable graphite black color; adding to the stealth installation and complementing the OEM interior. Both structurally sound and aesthetically pleasing, HPA’s Club Sport Roll Bar offers strength and style that is unsurpassed by anything else on the market… An absolute “must-have” for every weekend warrior’s ride…

_Additional information on HPA's Club Sport Roll Bar can be found here_.


*Mk4 Rear Stress Bar*










The HPA rear tie bar connects the shock towers and rear chassis on the Mk4 R32 to reduce flex and improve feel. The center clevis connection grasps the horizontal upper bar and the lower bars install with the use of rod ends at the both ends. The lower brackets tie into the original cargo hook mounting points, and the upper brackets piggy back on the OEM seat brackets.
The open triangulated design both provides strength and allows maximum use of cargo space.

_Additional details on HPA's Mk4 Rear Stress Bar can be found here_.


*SHS Coilovers*










Developed in conjunction with the engineers at *KW Automotive*, the team at HPA Motorsports provides an out of the box coilover solution that is preset to perform.

HPA’s SHS coilovers offer an *unmatched balance between handling and comfort*. All SHS applications are based off KW’s twin tube low pressure damper design. Embracing KW’s patented valve technology, the high-speed dampening characteristics remain similar to OEM offering a near factory comfort level, while the low speed dampening power is increased to eliminate pitch and roll associated with heavy braking or corner entry. Each application features linear race springs on the front and progressive barrel springs on the rear. 

SHS is an ideal suspension solution for the R32 owner looking to gain better control at corner entry on high-speed sprints, yet uses their car as a daily driver in the harsh real world environment. 

Key Features:


Stainless steel construction guarantees the height adjustability won’t be lost through commuting on salt covered winter roads (KW INOX technology).
Self- centering integrated dust boots, which keep the winter sand and debris from damaging the piston rod seal for long life.
Stainless steel impregnated composite spring seats offer easy ride height adjustment all season long. No binding conventionally found with aluminum seats. 
Race Springs are EPS powder and zinc-phosphate coated for long life. 
Springs are made from chrome-silicon steel 54SiCR6 offering higher carry capacity with less material than standard steel wound springs. 
Height adjustable on all 4 corners 
Spanner Wrenches included for adjusting ride height

Lowering Range:

*Part # HPA-201 – Mk4 R32 / Mk1 TT SHS Coilovers *
Front *0-35mm*
Rear *0-35mm *

Price quotes for drop shipping to your location are available upon request. Kits are built on a *per order basis* in KW Germany, and then drop shipped direct to our customers.

_Additional information on HPA's SHS Coilovers can be found here_.

If you have additional questions regarding these or any other HPA products, feel free to *IM* or *e-mail us directly*. 

To order any of our R32 performance products contact HPA Motorsports at *604.888.7274* and place your order. *Package pricing will be offered for 2 or more items purchased at one time*. *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the e-mails. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Hybrid20v said:


> Here are a pic of them installed. Some good brakes here. I have the rears waiting to be installed when I get home.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey, what wheels are those?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GT-ER said:


> Hey, what wheels are those?


Send an *IM* to *Hybrid20v*...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more drivetrain upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Trying to gauge interest in another *Mk4 R32 Club Sport Roll Bar* production run / Group Buy.

*IM* me if interested. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

**NEW** HPA DTM Turbo Kit

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The *90a (Blue)* mount is considered to be the best match for the VR6 engine in the Mk5 R32, Audi TT, and Audi A3, providing optimized performance without excessive cabin vibration.


:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

logmk6 said:


> I am running SHS Coilovers on my car.. Saving up for my brake kit.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

NS01GTI said:


> Getting an HPA motor mount installed, and my SHS coils re-installed in the next week or so. Can't wait!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Package pricing available for 2+ modifications...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*SHS Coilovers* - each order built to ship in KW Germany!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Visa* and *MasterCard* are accepted, and *PayPal* can be set up upon request.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ...Unlike other urethane inserts which merely reinforce the OEM rubber mount; this is a completely re-engineered one stop solution that will control the engine’s motion *without the need to install aftermarket side mounts*.


Available for all Mk5/6 applications...

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

We are open for business all this week (_including the July 1st Canada and July 4th US holidays_)! 

Send me an e-mail or call us directly at *(604)888-7274* with your requests. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Come see the HPA Booth at Waterfest in NJ this year July 19th and 20th! :wave:

We'll have many of our products on display, and a few new developments as well. :thumbup:

Plus, as always, there are bound to be a few show specials that make coming to the show worthwhile. 

Can't make it to the show? Send me an e-mail with the product you're most interested in picking up this Summer, and I'll see what I can do to help...

Lastly, check the Vortex, our Facebook page, and the HPA Website Blog frequently for July promotions you will not want to miss. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Waterfest promotions are still in effect until August 1st! 

Check out our Facebook page and HPA Website Blog for current and upcoming promotions. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Package pricing available for 2+ modifications...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*$100.00* _subsidized_ shipping rate on SHS Coilovers (_from Germany_) to all Canada/US destinations...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination on any of our advertised parts/packages. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> HPA Motorsports Black Friday Sale
> 
> *IM* or *e-mail me* for a shipping quote to your destination on any of our advertised parts/packages. :thumbup::thumbup:


Most Black Friday offers still available until the end of the week. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Holiday Sale Flyer

Pricing in effect until Dec 23rd...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Haldex Gen.2 “Switchable” 3-Mode Sport Controller*










Most Mk5 based 4-motion equipped cars use Haldex's second generation of AWD systems. The Gen.2 Haldex Controller takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. Instead of the standard Blue Gen.2 controller, *HPA offers a "Stealth" Gen.2 version*. 

By default, the controller defaults to *Sport mode*. With the installation of a specially engineered wiring harness and switch, or wireless receiver with remote, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built in to the controller; Stock, Sport, and Race...


*Gen.2 Haldex controllers in stock and ready to ship...*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Most High Performance Brake Kit colors in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Designed for the performance oriented daily driver that is looking for race styling and an added sense of security for occasional track use, this bar hugs the outer skeleton of the car to maximize usable cabin space and features a removable harness bar to ensure full functionality of the front and back seats is completely maintained.


Hey Mk4 R32 owners...I have 1 of these in a box ready for shipping if anyone is interested...opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

HPA's TouchMotion AWD Programmer is the perfect solution to customize your AWD performance on-the-fly with a simple plug-and-play installation. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> HPA's TouchMotion AWD Programmer is the perfect solution to customize your AWD performance on-the-fly with a simple plug-and-play installation. :beer:


Order now! The next production run is selling out fast!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All emails and IMs replied...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Key Design Elements:
> 
> *Wheel Fitment:* Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is *designed to fit behind the OEM 18" wheels without any spacers*. Note: Factory dust shield must be removed to accommodate larger rotor.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Black Friday Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA 2015 Holiday Flyer*

Great deals on a number of HPA's top selling performance parts. :thumbup:

We close our doors this holiday season from *December 23rd* to *January 5th* - take advantage of the deals while you still can! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Package pricing* will be offered upon request for 2 or more performance upgrades purchased *at one time*.

*IM* or *e-mail me* for details.


----------



## .:Ralph (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *High Performance Brake Kits*
> 
> HPA is pleased to offer its High Performance Brake Kits for Mk4/Mk5/Mk6 VW and Audi TT/A3 applications. The HPA Brake Kits are designed in conjunction with *BAER Brakes* and proudly *made in the USA*.
> *
> Wheel Fitment:* Unlike most Big Brake Kits, the HPA system is *designed to fit behind the OEM 18" GTI, GLI, or Golf R wheels without any spacers*.


Does the front HPA caliper stick out the same amount as the stock R32 caliper or is it more narrow? If so how much? 
Maybe you have a profile view of the difference between the two?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

.:Ralph said:


> Does the front HPA caliper stick out the same amount as the stock R32 caliper or is it more narrow? If so how much?
> Maybe you have a profile view of the difference between the two?
> Thanks


Please send us an email to [email protected] and we'd be happy to send you some templates that illustrate the brake dimensions. Thank you.


----------

